# Fred Bear Attack or an Elite XXL?



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't say what you'd like the best, but I'd personally go with the xxl.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Elite for target
:thumbs_up

attack for hunting 

You should shoot both and see which one you like the best.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

And im mainly looking for a hunting bow!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Attack I shot one Friday at Bear archery here in Gainesville and they are really nice smooth bow and it has a beautiful wall when you get to it... Just my 0.03 cent...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have access to a press or spop that doesn't charge too much for tuning?


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

yes^


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Then I'd shoot a binary and see if you like them over the bear single cam


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

just going off of experience, i would go with the bear. Chances are, youll probably experience a lot less tuning problems.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i heard great things from the bear, so right now thats winning.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bear probably, its a nice shootin bow


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Shoot both if you can.


----------



## drizzu213 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just bought a 2011 fred bear attack after shooting mathews and pse for years and to tell you the truth this is the quietest, most forgiving, shock free bow I've ever shot and at less than 400 bucks compared to 800 or 900 for the others!! you can't go wrong with this bow!!!JMO


----------

